# New Highspeed Record: 393km/h with the MTM Bimoto Audi TT



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In the morning of tuesday, 07/17/07, the mtm TT bimoto hit a new top speed of 393km/h on ContiSportContact Vmax tyres setting a new official record for the top speed on the test track in Papenburg. The more than 1000bhp strong 2 engine vehicle “Bimoto” was driven by the current champion of the Seat Supercopa 2006 Florian Gruber who is also currently driving in the Porsche Carrera Cup. 
* Full Story *


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: New Highspeed Record: 393km/h with the MTM Bimoto Audi TT ([email protected])*









Thats a wicked-sick Mk1


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: New Highspeed Record: 393km/h with the MTM Bimoto Audi TT (l88m22vette)*

[email protected]"wicked sick"...somebody's familiar with quake sound effects.
For non metric friendly people that sunuvabitch hit 244MPH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: New Highspeed Record: 393km/h with the MTM Bimoto Audi TT (Murderface)*

lmao, Counter-Strike actually...(headshot!)


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: New Highspeed Record: 393km/h with the MTM Bimoto Audi TT (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_For non metric friendly people that sunuvabitch hit 244MPH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

g*d d*mn!


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: New Highspeed Record: 393km/h with the MTM Bimoto Audi TT ([email protected])*

I couldn't imagine how it would be to drive that fast







... but I wish I could find out


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: New Highspeed Record: 393km/h with the MTM Bimoto Audi TT (VWdriver03)*

Ask the McLaren F1 driver after he saw TT taillights


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

i wonder if all the r&d and parts for this car come even close to the price of a veyron?


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

wow, looks soo hot..


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (marksk1)*

lol @ the pink eyelids


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: New Highspeed Record: 393km/h with the MTM Bimoto Audi TT ([email protected])*









it' looks pretty hot before all the sponsorship decals scheme got laid on it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this superbad TT.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: New Highspeed Record: 393km/h with the MTM Bimoto Audi TT (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Ask the McLaren F1 driver after he saw TT taillights
















Just remember, the F1 creates enough downforce that it can actually drive upside down








I like that yellow scheme way better than the one on top.


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: New Highspeed Record: 393km/h with the MTM Bimoto Audi TT (cincyTT)*


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_i wonder if all the r&d and parts for this car come even close to the price of a veyron?

I read they spent $600K on the Bimoto


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

1.8Ts can never loose.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_*bi*1.8Ts can never loose. 

fixed


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
I read they spent $600K on the Bimoto

Um, holy crap


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
I read they spent $600K on the Bimoto

I bet the labor is about half that. Of course, one off parts arent cheap either.


----------

